# SWANS f2.3 HOME THEATER SPEAKER SYSTEM



## djphonic (Mar 5, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with this set up? If so I would be interested in hearing some critical feedback.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

They sure look nice. :huh:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

You might try your question here, TAS is a Swan dealer. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/audio-insider/


----------

